# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Sociale media negatieve invloed op seksleven

## Leontien

Het seksleven wordt negatief beïnvloed door geldzorgen en sociale media. Dit meldde de BBC vanwege een Brits onderzoek. Het onderzoek vond plaats onder meer dan 15.000 mensen tussen de 16 en 44 jaar. Hieruit bleek dat ze minder dan 5 keer per maand seks hebben, terwijl in de jaren 90 meer dan 6 keer per maand.

Zorgen over de baan en over de financiën veroorzaakt geen zin meer in seks te hebben. Daarnaast nemen mensen hun tablet of smartphone mee naar de slaapkamer waar dan volop Facebook en Twitter worden gecheckt. Voor vervanging van seks blijken koppels online porno te gebruiken.

Herken jij deze uitslag?

----------

